# Role of relaxin hormone in a successful pregnancy



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

This is a link to a press release from the university of Leicester about the role of the hormone relaxin in achieving a successful pregnancy.

http://www2.le.ac.uk/ebulletin/news/press-releases/2000-2009/2007/06/nparticle.2007-06-29.6886405859

/links



> New Study Offers Hope to Infertile Couples
> 
> Research investigates role of hormone in pregnancy
> 
> ...


----------

